# Wanting a female rat in PA/NY area.



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

My current rat sitter and I have discussed and we've agreed to want to find a cagemate for Meredith. I would be looking to get it around October and would like one around Meredith's age (4+ months) that has never bitten and has been socialized. Must be female, I'm not sure I want to take my chance on neutered males, as they'll most likely be older anyway and I don't have the money to neuter one. Please let me know!

Also, she must be on the submissive side, as Meredith has shown a dominance to the sitter's rats.


----------



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

I have a litter of rats with 2 girls left, one of which is a bit submissive and might be perfect. Let me know if she would work.


----------

